# New Location Amos Runner



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Amos Runner is getting set out in MC 431. 28 34.6 N 088 14.7 W it is just a couple of miles NE of The NaKika. Give it a week or so and should be holding fish. :thumbsup:


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Diesel said:


> Amos Runner is getting set out in MC 431. 28 34.6 N 088 14.7 W it is just a couple of miles NE of The NaKika. Give it a week or so and should be holding fish. :thumbsup:


Google Maps 28 21.0133,-87 50.4299


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

wackydaddy said:


> Google Maps 28 21.0133,-87 50.4299


I don't know about Google Maps, but I just personally set it out at the coordinates I gave, and I'm sitting here about 4500 feet away from it looking at it. Soooo.... go ahead and go to the Google maps spot and let us know how you do. :whistling:


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Merry Christmas*

Hello Eric
Thanks for te update, looks like someone will be spending the festivities out there, all the best, on shore this year, quite a treat to be with family for a change...
Merry Chritmas , be safe out there, we'll have a few for the crew !!!
E.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Frenchy said:


> Hello Eric
> Thanks for te update, looks like someone will be spending the festivities out there, all the best, on shore this year, quite a treat to be with family for a change...
> Merry Chritmas , be safe out there, we'll have a few for the crew !!!
> E.


Anytime Eman! I'm obviously offshore LOL....Anyway how is the new boat working out?


----------

